# Graphics Contest # 11 - Starring Skitzo



## icklemiss21

(Posted for ForJazz because her net is down)

*The Theme: IMPRESSIONISM*



ForJazz said:


> . I think the theme should be something like "Impressionism" -- as in the art era. Van Gogh and Money qualify as examples I believe.


*The Rules:*

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Skitzo must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 600 width in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers so you will have to resize).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, *please use your catforum photo gallery*. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until 2pm Saturday 2 July EDT.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

The Photo:









Have fun!


----------



## DesnBaby

I don't have my entry up yet, but I just wanted to say what a cutie! :lol:


----------



## Zalensia

So would we make a background to put Skitzo in that is in the style of van gogh? Im a bit confused :?
I didnt do art in school, I did drama instead so I have no idea on this or anything artistic, if you didnt give an example I would have had no idea what impressionism is lol :?


----------



## 4cats&counting

I cant wait to see these entries


----------



## BoscosMum

Thanks Eithne for posting the contest!  
Here is my entry...  
A little too Modern to be true Impressionistic...
but that is all the time I can dedicate to this for today.


----------



## 4cats&counting

Heres mine too...Not sure if its Impresionist or not, but I tried..LOL  








[/img]


----------



## Megan1216

Here is my entry! I call it "Skitzo The Witch"!


----------



## Snowball2

Since "Water Lilies" was one of Monet's most famous paintings, I made _Skitzo with Water Lilies_


----------



## cagnes

Here's my entry, it's called "Skitzo in Field". :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby

Skitzo art  :


----------



## Spuzzi

Here's mine...I know Da Vinci didn't really paint impressionism, but It worked! It is called Skitzo in the Spotlight. Hope it looks impresionist lol.


----------



## Shivvy

I have a question.

Does the contest have to be entered by using a computer graphics program. Could I for instance work on this by hand with real paints etc and scan in my final result to the right pixels size, or must if be done only by using a computer graphics program.

As I am much better working with the real things i.e paints, pastel etc than I am using a graphics program like adobe photoshop.


----------



## emma_pen

Great pics on this thread already!


----------



## Shivvy

Here is my entry. I tried to use complementary colours, with random brushstrokes against each other, just as the impressionist artists did. Impressionism is one of my favorite movements in Art. I love the way the artist used colours and brushstrokes against each other to create light.

For a change I am actually quite pleased with my entry. I am not 100% happy with it. But then whoever is.


----------



## icklemiss21

here's mine... not sure if its quite impressionism... but the best I can do today.










background pic based on a photo image by Bettie Grace Miner


----------



## Heather102180

There are already 9 enteries!? I better get started!


----------



## icklemiss21

Cagnes thats great... so impressionist!

Puts mine to shame!


----------



## icklemiss21

Heather102180 said:


> There are already 9 enteries!? I better get started!


maybe we should up the entries and have two voting threads... have two winners and that way we can start the next competition with a beginners and advanced competitions.


----------



## BoscosMum

I can tell already that I am going to have a hard time 
voting!  I got 2 favorites so far!

Keep them coming everyone!


----------



## Megan1216

I have a question. Can I print out the picture of the cat (in the next contest) & work on it by hand?


----------



## DesnBaby

This is a graphics contest.


----------



## icklemiss21

catlover_2004 said:


> I have a question. Can I print out the picture of the cat (in the next contest) & work on it by hand?


Its a graphics contest not an art contest... but I can't see why a 2nd competition can't run with people drawing or painting and scanning it in.

You would need a good scanner and make sure that your paper isn't too big to fit into your scanner. 

it might interest a few new people that don't have a decent graphics program on their computer.


----------



## Megan1216

So I can do it? Sometimes by hand is better for me. We just got a brand new scanner so that would be no problem.


----------



## Kittenofyourheart

here is my entry...


----------



## Megan1216

Good job everyone!


----------



## DesnBaby

catlover_2004 said:


> So I can do it? Sometimes by hand is better for me. We just got a brand new scanner so that would be no problem.


Reread icklemiss21's post.


----------



## Nell

Here's mine!
This is my first time entering the graphics contest  

I call it "Skitzo à l'ombrelle" 
Its based on a painting by Claude Monet.









EDIT to add:
Here is a picture of Monet's original painting called "Femme à l'ombrelle tournée vers la gauche"


----------



## icklemiss21

Catlover, wait and see if there are enough people interested in a hand drawn competition... there is no point having a competition with just one person.

Nell thats really good!


----------



## Shivvy

icklemiss21 said:


> catlover_2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question. Can I print out the picture of the cat (in the next contest) & work on it by hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a graphics contest not an art contest... but I can't see why a 2nd competition can't run with people drawing or painting and scanning it in.
> 
> You would need a good scanner and make sure that your paper isn't too big to fit into your scanner.
> 
> it might interest a few new people that don't have a decent graphics program on their computer.
Click to expand...

Could we not combine the Graphics Contest and turn it into a Art Contest, thus meaning you can use any medium you chose including a computer graphics program?????


----------



## Nell

Thanks icklemiss!  

I like the idea of having another art contest for non-graphics artwork, but I do think the 2 should be kept seperate.


----------



## clarissa

Here's my entry:











Monet must have had a cat or two.... 

EDIT: The original is Claude Monet's _The Japanese Footbridge_, 1899. It can be seen in the National Gallery in Washington, DC. 

(I couldn't find my original link... :x :x )


----------



## ForJazz

I really like the entries in here! The only thing I'm worried about is that some look like they might break copyright laws...I don't really know how those work though. Anyone?


----------



## morea

they're not up for sale, so you're probably safe. :wink:


----------



## Kittenofyourheart

I dont know... that is a good point lol.... but I dont know how much things like that go. I kinda just go with the flow.... what do you think mods?


----------



## ForJazz

morea said:


> they're not up for sale, so you're probably safe. :wink:


Well yes, but they *are* on display as an original work. I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## Snowball2

I think it falls under "Fair Use"



> Fair use.
> Fair use is one of the most important, and least clear cut, limits to copyright. It permits some use of others' works even without approval. But when? Words like "fair" or "reasonable" cannot be precisely defined, but here are a few benchmarks.
> 
> Uses that advance public interests such as criticism, education or scholarship are favored -- particularly if little of another's work is copied. Uses that generate income or interfere with a copyright owner's income are not. Fairness also means crediting original artists or authors. (A teacher who copied, without credit, much of another's course materials was found to infringe.)
> 
> Commercial uses of another's work are also disfavored. For example, anyone who uses, without explicit permission, others' work to suggest that they endorse some commercial product is asking for trouble! Yet, not all commercial uses are forbidden. Most magazines and newspapers are operated for profit; that they are not automatically precluded from fair use has been made clear by the U.S. Supreme Court.


As long as you credit Monet with painting the original, you are safe.


----------



## ForJazz

Awesome. Thanks for taking the time to look that up. So maybe if those in this thread just go back and credit the artists...we'll be good to go!


----------



## Lori

ForJazz said:


> I really like the entries in here! The only thing I'm worried about is that some look like they might break copyright laws...I don't really know how those work though. Anyone?


I don't profess to be any sort of expert either, and this is currently under discussion of the moderators. 
Snowball2, that makes sense. Hopefully we are just fine.


----------



## Padunk

Monet's work and most other work from that timeframe are public domain.


----------



## Juli

Copyrights only last a limited number of years. Anything created before 1923 doesn't fall under copyright laws anymore. In most countries, copyright laws expire around 50 years after the death of the author. No one is violating any copyrights.


----------



## Richo

Starry Starry Cat by Vincent Van Gogh

Hardly original but just goofing off.


----------



## cagnes

Juli said:


> Copyrights only last a limited number of years. Anything created before 1923 doesn't fall under copyright laws anymore. In most countries, copyright laws expire around 50 years after the death of the author. No one is violating any copyrights.


That's good to know! 
I'm so used to hearing the copyright warnings to PSP tubers that I was afraid to use Monet's artwork, so I drew my own background.... oh well. :?


----------



## Shivvy

I have always used my own stuff in my entries as I have always been scared about using anything else due to copyright laws.

I am hoping the Non Graphics contest will be given the go ahead. As I am much better at the real thing and I don't do enough painting anymore. Perhaps a art contest will inspire me again.


----------



## ForJazz

Shivvy said:


> I am hoping the Non Graphics contest will be given the go ahead. As I am much better at the real thing and I don't do enough painting anymore. Perhaps a art contest will inspire me again.


I don't think you need a go-ahead -- if you start one, I'm sure people will join.


----------



## Shivvy

ForJazz said:


> I don't think you need a go-ahead -- if you start one, I'm sure people will join.


I suppose that is very true. So I have just done that


----------



## Kittenofyourheart

when is voting going to start?


----------



## icklemiss21

Saturday afternoon... if someone gets the voting thread up that quickly.

Entries close at 2pm EDT on Saturday.... unless there are 15 entries before then.


----------



## Megan1216

14 entries already. 1 more left to go.


----------



## icklemiss21

Really? I counted 13


----------



## Zalensia

I got 13 too.
Good job everyone.


----------



## Lorna




----------



## Megan1216

Oh maybe I counted wrong.  Ok _now_there are 14 entries. :lol:


----------



## Heather102180

Did this in 2 seconds....hope it's not too late!!!!


----------



## icklemiss21

Yay we have 15!


----------



## Shivvy

I've noticed this thread has not been locked yet.


----------



## Lori

It is now. 8)


----------

